# ID Shipping buys three former Britannia Bulk vessels



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> ID SHIPPING, the ship investment offshoot of Investment Group Denmark, has bought three bulk carriers formerly owned by Britannia Bulk and now controlled by the Scandinavia’s Nordea Bank and Lloyds TSB.
> 
> Managing director Allan Munk Nielsen confirmed the company was also in talks to acquire two more Britannia Bulk vessels.
> 
> ...


http://www.lloydslist.com/ll/news/i...former-britannia-bulk-vessels/20017676610.htm


----------

